# Purple Kush Strain Review And Information



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2016)

One of my favorite strains. ~ Burnin1
-----------------------------------------------

*Purple Kush Strain Review And Information*







*Chuck Ludley* 08/22/2016

*Overview*

Purple Kush has earned the reputation for being one of the most potent strains in the world. And its an incredible experience from start to finish. Everything is on point, starting with the beautiful purplish tint of its buds and moving through to its heavy, smoky taste and especially its distinctive body high.

*Potency*

A lot of the magic of Purple Kush stems from its potency. While most *Indica* strains have around 12.5% *THC*, this one averages anywhere from 15.5% to a mind-blowing 22%. Those numbers explain why a smoke sesh with Purple Kush is sure to be one of your most memorable.

*Effects*

The main effects of this strain have to do with the body highs it produces. Expect to feel super relaxed, sedated, and maybe a little sleepy. Especially massive doses may leave you couch locked, but one of the great things about Purple Kush is that it puts a lot of users right in that sweet spot of utter relaxation without being incapacitated. With that said, dont plan on using this if youve still got a lot of important things to do with your day.

Along with the distinctive body high, youll also feel a nice sense of happiness and euphoria. Those sensations are the perfect complements to the primarily physical effects of Purple Kush.






*Scent & Flavor*

Purple Kush smells earthy with some slightly sweet undertones. The smoke is rich and tasty. Some users also say they pick up a slight flavor of grape or some other similar fruit.

*Negative Effects*

Some users experience adverse side effects that include paranoia, dizziness, and anxiety. And of course, plan on feeling hungry after smoking this one. Youll also probably have cotton mouth and dry eyes.

*Used For*

This ones best utilized in the evening and at night time. Use it in social settings where youre fine hanging out in a low key, relaxed scenario. The strong body highs it produces make it an excellent choice for people dealing with *insomnia*, *aches, and pains*, or appetite loss. The sense of euphoria it gives many users can also be used to help cope with stress, *depression*, and *anxiety*.


*Genetics*

Purple Kush comes from the legendary cannabis scene of Oakland, California. It was created when breeders crossed *Hindu Kush* with Purple Afghani. Both its parents are Indicas with high levels of THC. Given its parents, its no real surprise that Purple Kush is as potent and powerful as it is.

*Cultivation*

This strain can be tricky to grow, so its probably not the best choice for beginning growers. If you know what youre doing, though, this strain can be grown both *indoors* and *outdoors* relatively well.

The plants wont grow that tall and will bushy in shape and size. Expect it to start putting out flowers around eight weeks. The buds will be green with amazing flecks of *purple* throughout.

https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/08/22/purple-kush-strain-review-information/


*Chuck Ludley*
Chuck is a Green Rush Daily staff writer from Colorado Springs, Colorado. He has been at the epicenter of the cannabis boom from the beginning. He holds a Masters in English Literature and a PhD in marijuana (figuratively, of course, on the PhD).


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2016)

Many other strains with higher THC levels, but hard to beat the taste. Even among purple kush there are some cuts that are better than others. I have Las Vegas Purple Kush. I think it is 1 of the better cuts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2016)

Of the Purple Strains,,,my favs are Purple kryptonite and Grandaddy Purple.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2016)

The taste depends on how and where this strain is grown.
My buddy grew some that was probably the best bud I have tasted since the early 80s.

The next batch he grew outdoors was not the same.. sigh


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gotta LOVE that GDP! 

A lady I know grew some monster GDP plants outside once.  The buds were the size of footballs.


----------

